# internet-Abstürze



## zergwachtel (14. April 2006)

Hallo
Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen weil cih fast am verzweifeln bin.Habe DSL WLAN bei 1&1 (weiß nicht ob das eine Rolle spielt) und immer wenn eine größere Datenmenge übertragen werden soll stürzt das Internet ab(also wenn cih mir kleine Movies anschauen will oder was runterladen).Dann muss ich jedes mal neu verbinden und dann klappts wieder.Normal ist das aber sicher nicht...Also woran kann das liegen und vor allem was kann cih dagegen machenIch hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen...Vielen Dank im Vorraus...zergwachtel


----------

